# Can Anxiety Trigger Fatique?



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

Can it? I have IBS (not c or d or m) just ibs with a lot of pain and it only gets bad with anxiety. not even alot of anixtty. just everyday stuff. however, can that anxiety also cause fatigue? it seems that no matter how much i make good effort to sleep and eat well, i never feel like i get enough sleep and always feel tired. and then if for some reason im not tired at a particular moment, i tire very easily.


----------



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

Anxiety certainly makes me extremely fatigued and my legs can get painful. It was so bad that I thought I had ME or something, but the doctor said it was part of the anxiety.I just get so tired and fatigued it takes a lot of effort to work each day.


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

i get it bad somtimes where i start to fall asleep at the whell while driving home from work even when i do get 8 hours of sleep!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2006)

thank god it isnt just me then. i feel tired for about 95% of my day like i said no matter how well i take care of my body.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Anxiety can definately cause fatigue! For me, being at work is like being on a rollercoaster, I veer from feeling continuously anxious to having near panic-attacks, and by the time I get home I'm exhausted. I feel like I've been running from lions all day, not sitting in an a office!I also have aching muscles and often feel shivery like I'm feverish. Sometimes I feel I have no strength in my legs, the muscles ache when I walk up stairs, which makes me feel like an old lady instead of a 21-year-old!! Are weak, aching legs a side-effect of anxiety? I used to have nightmares where I was crouching on the floor and my leg muscles were too weak to let me stand up.


----------



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

Sukie, you have described exactly how I am. I am much older than you, so I will say it makes me feel like an eighty year old. (which I do a lot of the time)


----------

